# Alte angelrute



## Blackbodega (14. Januar 2021)

Servus zusammen hab grad bei mir im Keller ne alte Rute gefunden hab die vor jahren mal geschenkt bekommen und niemand konnte mir bis jetzt was dazu sagen 
Als einzige Bezeichnung steht Hepra drauf und sieht aus wie eine fliegen Rute aber vom Griff her wie ne spinn Rute vom Blank her sieht sie wie gespleist aus ich füge mal bilder ein 
Wenn jemand was weiß bin ich um jeden Rat dankbar


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich kann dir zwar zur Rute selbst nichts sagen, aber so wie es aussieht, ist sie in einem fast tadellosen Zustand. Daher auf keinen Fall stehend lagern, Bambusruten können sich dann schnell verbiegen und das bekommt man dann nie wieder raus. Gut wäre liegend (vollflächig aufliegend und eben, nicht nur auf zwei Punkten aufliegend) oder noch besser hängend, ein Teil am Spitzenring, ein Teil am Abschlussknauf befestigt.


----------



## Blackbodega (14. Januar 2021)

Danke dir schonmal für den Tipp sie steht zwar aber in einer röhre und bis auf ein paar Garn sachen die man nachbilden könnte sieht sie echt super aus


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2021)

Nach den Schlangenringen ist es klar eine Fliegenrute. Nach dem Rollenhalter und Griff eindeutig eine Spinnrute. Wobei zwar nicht auszuschließen ist, dass der Griff nachträglich geändert wurde. Solche Kombiruten waren auch auf dem Markt.


----------



## Dübel (15. Januar 2021)

Das ist eine sehr merkwürdige Rute. Sie ist auf jeden Fall hochwertig verarbeitet. Der Gummiknauf am Griff, der Rollenhalter, der Kork, die Wicklungen - das schaut alles sehr gut aus. Der farbig lackierte gespließte Blank wirkt für mich eher wie der einer Spinnrute. Die Schlangenringe passen da überhaupt nicht. 
Andererseits macht es nicht den Eindruck, dass sie in irgendeiner Weise überarbeitet worden ist. Dafür wirkt das alles viel zu ordentlich. Warum sollte jemand, der so gut mit dem Material umgehen kann, Schlangenringe an eine Spinnrute binden oder einen Spinnrutengriff an eine Fliegenrute bauen?

@Blackbodega 
Darf ich die Bilder kopieren und sie meinen Freunden vom Traditional Fisherman Forum zeigen? Vielleicht hat da jemand eine konkrete Idee. 
Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Details fotografieren. Den Spitzenring, die Steckhülsen, den Gummiknauf.
Ein paar Maße wären auch nicht schlecht. Die Gesamtlänge, die Länge der beiden Teile, die Dicke oberhalb des Griffs, die Dicke an der Spitze.


----------



## Blackbodega (15. Januar 2021)

Na klar darfst du die Bilder weiter geben möcht ja schon gerne wissen was da los ist. Und ich mach dann gleich noch Bilder und Messe sie aus


----------



## Blackbodega (15. Januar 2021)

Sooo jetzt hab ich noch Bilder gemacht und ausgemessen 
Handteil:153 cm 
Spitzenteil :142 cm 
Gesammt gesteckt : 294 cm
Durchmesser oberhalb Griff : 11mm
Durchmesser spitze 3mm


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Januar 2021)

Ich dachte erst ganz vorsichtig an eine 2-Hand Fliegenrute oder zumindest an eine zu anderthalb-Hand... 

Denke, sie wurde auf jeden Fall mit einer Achsrolle gefischt und die Rute sollte universell für alle Angelarten genutzt werden können...


----------



## Peter117 (15. Januar 2021)

Moin,
um die Jahrhundertwende wurden Schlangenringe auch für Grund- und Spinnruten verbaut.
Noch 1934 hatte DAM mit der President etwas ähnliches im Angebot. Leit- und Spitzenring hatten eine Achateinlage, der Rest waren Schlangenringe.
Es war wohl damals üblich die Ruten für mehrere Angelarten zu verwenden.
Die Größe der Korkstücken deutet für mich auch auf ein recht hohes Alter hin, wobei ich mit dem Namen nix anfangen kann.
Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass der Griff nachbearbeitet ist - der Kork ist ja überhaupt nicht speckig und für mich über dem Griff von Hand geschliffen..
Der Rollenhalter sieht für mich nach eloxiertem Alu und somit eher modern aus...
Vor 40 Jahren hat mein Händler regelmäßig die Ruten mit Schubringen durchgesägt, mit Schraubrollenhalter versehen, verzapft und verklebt.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das hier auch gemacht wurde (obwohl das bei gesplisstem Bambus eher nicht sinnvoll wäre).


----------



## Mikesch (15. Januar 2021)

Zweihand Lachsrute???


----------



## Blackbodega (15. Januar 2021)

Also gut ich danke schonmal für alle Infos Tipps usw aber ich glaub die Rute wird und bleibt ein Phänomen bleiben ich hab auch noch paar Kollegen drauf angesetzt und sobald ich doch noch was herausfinden sag ich euch gerne bescheid


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2021)

Ich kann nichts zu der sehr interessanten Rute beitragen das dem TE helfen könnte.
Allerdings hatte ich vor langer, langer Zeit das Wrack einer gespliessten im Nachlass meines Opas gefunden, die strukturelle Gemeinsamkeiten aufweist.
Es kann sich um eine DAM Rute gehandelt haben, aber da kann meine Erinnerung trügen. Ich weiss aber das es sich um eine zweiteilige Rute handelte, das Handteil wies  nach Stahl-Bockring einen normalen Korkgriff mit Vorgriff, Alu/Chrom Schraubrollenhalter und längerem Rückgriff auf. 
Hier die Verbindung zu der Vorgestellten Rute: zu der Opa-Gespliessten gehörten zwei Spitzenteile, nämlich eines mit normaler Spinnrutenberingung. Das andere war mit Schlangenringen ausgestattet.
Rückblickend würde ich die Spinnversion als leichte Spinne von ca. 2m beurteilen, das Schlangenringoberteil wies die gleiche Länge auf.
Offenbar gab es eine Zeit, in der Spinnrutenhalter und Fliegenrutenneringung auch mal kombiniert wurden. Die beschriebene Rute könnte aus 50ern bis frühen 70ern stammen.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Januar 2021)

Wie man am Klarlack schön sehen kann wurde die Rute zumindest schon mal neu überzogen und ich tippe mal stark auch neu gewickelt. 
Bei diesen alten Ruten wurde kein so glänzender Klarlack aufgetragen das war alles auch eher stumpfer Lack. Die fliegen Ringe können durchaus stimmen wie auch schon meine Vorredner bestätigen. In meinen Fundus habe ich ebenfalls so eine Rute die Achat und Schlangenringe besitzen.
Beim Hersteller kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Peter117 (16. Januar 2021)

Selbst mein Sammelfreund, der gefühlt alles kennt, kann mit dem Logo nix anfangen.
Vielleicht mal Thomas Kalweit im Fisch & Fang Sammler-Blog fragen?


----------



## Blackbodega (17. Januar 2021)

Ist da jemand in dem Sammler Blog angemeldet ansonsten meld ich mich da mal an


----------



## Peter117 (17. Januar 2021)

Das geht auch ohne Anmeldung...


----------



## Peter117 (18. Januar 2021)

Hmmm, irgendwie geht das doch nicht...
Besser, Du schreibst Thomas direkt unter seiner F&F Adresse an, oder seinen Bruder unter altes-angelgeraet.de...


----------



## Dübel (18. Januar 2021)

Im TFF kennt niemand das Logo. Sorry, ich kann dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Januar 2021)

... oder eine Mail mit den Bildern direkt an die Fisch & Fang - Redaktion! 
Die wird dann eh an den richtigen Experten weitergeleitet...


----------

